# wrench97



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*passes 20,000 posts*
:wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Wrench!! Wow...that's a bunch of posts!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats indeed - fine work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations*!!!
Well done!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What a great achievement!

Congratulations Bruce!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems everyone is passing 20k now - great work, what a fantastic milestone!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys and gal.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow!!! A milestone indeed - Congratulations wrench, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

another Team member with a "busy' cat & a spare keyboard, no doubt 

well done Wrench, great achievement! :4-cheers:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:



Done_Fishin said:


> another Team member with a "busy' cat & a spare keyboard, no doubt
> 
> well done Wrench, great achievement! :4-cheers:


I never did find my cat and now my dog has gone missing.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that john. When pets go missing it's always sad..

then there's the time it takes to train the replacement and get them up to speed! :grin:

sorry, it's really not something to joke about. Whilst trying to put our cat and it's 3 month old kittens outside the other night (after my wife went out letting them back in), the dog took the opportunity of the open door to go looking for its mistress. Got the cats out, got my coat then went out calling for the dog, without luck. saw my wife returning and she panicked rushing back towards the house.We could hear the dogs distinctive bark but couldn't tell where it was coming from. Got back to the gateway and it was on the pathway, yapping. not sure if I was happy or sad at that, since it's a PITA dog. small and noisy then pees out of terror when someone comes to the door! Reminds me of the Bill Cosby skit of the 70's.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

20K Wow congrats wrench great job :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------

